# Shingles blowing off



## bt101 (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a new roof installed less than 2 years ago. The shingles are blowing off.
Old shingles were 30 years old Ashphalt 3 tab. 6 nails in each shingle now troubles.
Had the roof stripped and re covered, this time fibersglass shingle. Now they keep blowing off?
is this an installation issue? What do I look for to find the cause?
They want me to replace the roof with the same shingle, Hmmm??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you waited 30 years to replace those old ones there had to of been some decking rotted out, did it get replaced? Your lucky of you get 15 years out of 3 tab shingles.
What did you replace the old ones with?
Is it just the tab breaking off, or the whole shingle coming off?
If it's the whole shingle Look at the the shingle to see how many nails were used and where they were nailed. 
Lift some up and see if the nail looks like it was set to deep and is about to tare through.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

bt101 said:


> I had a new roof installed less than 2 years ago. The shingles are blowing off.
> Old shingles were 30 years old Ashphalt 3 tab. 6 nails in each shingle now troubles.
> Had the roof stripped and re covered, this time fibersglass shingle. Now they keep blowing off?
> is this an installation issue? What do I look for to find the cause?
> They want me to replace the roof with the same shingle, Hmmm??


the roofer wants to replace or the manufacturer of the shingles?

if it is the man. then let them, should be no charge. If it is the roofer, then you need him to contact the man, to determine who made the mistake.

Under no circumstances should you pay a dime.:thumbsup:


----------



## bt101 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well unfortunatly the installer was a friend of a friend of a friend that did the job on the side so warranty there.
The manufacturer has NOt be contacted yet.

The shingle is still on the roof only the "tabs" are getting blowen off.

The roof was replaced and at that time all of the sheeting that was in question was replaced .


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Good luck getting the manufacturer to replace those. If you had a licensed, insured, certified roofer install them, you could rest easy. I can almost guarantee this was due to improper installation.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Post a few pictures, so we can get an idea of what's going on.

If the friend of a friend of a friend nailed the shingles to high, it will be a pita but it is repairable.

If he/she installed them properly, then you still have a manufacturer warranty on the materials even if he/she are not certified roofers.
(You can read that for yourself at the manufacturers website.)


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

+1 on Sly's reply.Post some pix.

It does not matter if Daffy Duck installed them.If they were install properly but material failure happened as a result of manufacture defect then they are covered.

But even if Daffy Duck installed them improperly but the roof failed due to a manufacture defect then they are still covered under limited warranty.

Also if Daffy Duck installed them improperly and the material is not defective then Daffy Duck is up crap creek.


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

+1 for master's funny reply.
Master is correct, there should be warranty if manufacturer defect. It would be tough, in my opinion, but worth it to file a claim with the manufacturer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's pretty common to have those cheaper 3 tabs snap off at the tab.
A couple of things a factory rep would be looking for is cracks along where the ends of the tabs lay. That would mean there was high winds and they flipped back and cracked.
There also going to be looking at where they were nailed and how many nails per shingle.
In most cases of they had of been architchetual shingles they never would have failed.
It's a real simple fix to just slide one shingle out and replace it with a new one. Only takes about 5 min.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> +1 on Sly's reply.Post some pix.
> 
> It does not matter if Daffy Duck installed them.If they were install properly but material failure happened as a result of manufacture defect then they are covered.
> 
> ...


+1

I would only add to this comment that Daffy is a hack and I have looked at some of his jobs. Too much psi out of the gun and terrible flashing details. 

His health and safety plans are complete crap too!!

Donald is the better craftsman of the two.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Feb 4, 2012)

*Just blew off, eh?*

I guess the $1,000,000 question is: Just how hard was it blowin', sir?
Could be important...

Carson:" That wind was blowin' so hard ..." :huh:


----------



## bt101 (Feb 5, 2012)

The wind has never gotten over 80, and actually there is only one spot where the shingles have blown off.
I do know the roofer had some buddies come over and help him as he was falling way behind.

I guess my big question is.
What shingle should I use now?
Ashphalt, or fiberglasss?
And i guess I should stipulate using 6 nails instead of 4 
Are there heavier quality shingles avaliable I should be aware of?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

What state do you live in and in what month were the shingles installed?

Modern shingles require time for the glue underneath each to bond to the next shingle, summer sun speeds up the bonding.

Some brands require that, for winter installation, the roofer individually "iron" each shingle to manually bond it before the warranty will take effect.

With wind above a certain speed (see your shingle warranty) all bets are off and it is insurance, not warranty, that would cover you.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Use a laminated shingle.

Not sure why anyone still uses 3 tabs. Around here, 3 tabs actually cost more than a laminate because they are special order.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Feb 4, 2012)

*3-tab/dimensionals*

80 mph is enough to blow off a 3-tab. Could try a 6-nail dimensional.
If there are areas that are always shaded shingles can't self-seal. They must be hand-sealed. Just raisin' a possibility...:whistling2:


----------

